# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  Email Script to Attach Query Results

## etvph81

Hello,

I'm trying to run a script that is going to pul data from my table in my production database I can't figure out how to set this up I'm using a temporary one for now its sending me results from what is in the script. Can anyone help me find a solution.

DECLARE @sub VARCHAR(100)
DECLARE @qry VARCHAR(1000)
DECLARE @msg VARCHAR(250)
DECLARE @query NVARCHAR(1000)
DECLARE @query_attachment_filename NVARCHAR(520)

SELECT @sub = 'TEST XML ATTACHMENT'
SELECT @msg = 'This is Just a test.'
SELECT @query = ' SET NOCOUNT ON;
            Select top 10 * from master..sysobjects WITH(NOLOCK)  '

SELECT @query_attachment_filename = 'test.csv'

EXEC msdb.dbo.sp_send_dbmail
            @profile_name = 'WESA DC Weekly ',
            @recipients = 'edward.vahovick@gimi.org',
            @copy_recipients = 'edward.vahovick@gimi.org',
            @body = @msg,
            @subject = @sub,
            @query = @query,
            @query_attachment_filename = @query_attachment_filename,
            @attach_query_result_as_file = 1,
            @query_result_header = 1,
            @query_result_width = 256 ,
            @query_result_separator = '   ' ,
            @query_result_no_padding =1;







			 exec msdb.dbo.sysmail_start_sp

----------

